# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Njezna i bambus pusa

## smedja

Danas sam bila na sajmu u bocarskom i vidjela i opipala nove puse   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
mi imamo samo klasicne puse, ali sad sam se zaljubila u ove nove preeeeeeeeeeedivne su  :D 

molim vas, sto prije ih pocnite proizvoditi i prodavati...

----------


## Lucas

i ja sam bila u boćarskom i preeeeekrasne su i predivne! i mi smo se već opskrbili rodinim pusama ali bi voljeli imati i par ovih..  :Love:

----------


## Mukica

:D

----------


## puntica

ajme meni jadne... Zaobilazim u širokom luku, bankrotirat ću!!!  :/

----------


## kahna

> ajme meni jadne... Zaobilazim u širokom luku, bankrotirat ću!!!  :/


X možda ću samo jednu   :Grin:

----------


## roby

Kad će, kad će...  :Klap:

----------


## Mukica

cek da viidm mozda mogu slike tih pelena negdje stavit

----------


## Lucas

slike slike...
da još malo pasem oči.. :D

----------


## Mukica

sorry cure, al nemrem danas
veza mi je  tak koma da mi naraste o par sijedih vlasi cim pokusam nesto podici na net

----------


## Iva M.

Stvarno su predivne i tako mekane...  :Zaljubljen:  
Pitala sam tamo cure na štandu kada bi mogle biti u prodaji
pa vele možda već kroz dva tjedna. Trenutno ih testiraju.
Jedva čekam, sigurno će se koja naći i u našoj kolekciji!

----------


## roby

> Stvarno su predivne i tako mekane...  
> Pitala sam tamo cure na štandu kada bi mogle biti u prodaji
> pa vele možda već kroz dva tjedna. Trenutno ih testiraju.
> Jedva čekam, sigurno će se koja naći i u našoj kolekciji!


Jel trebaju guza za isprobati testere?   :Razz:

----------


## Adrijana

I ja ih jedva čekam  :D

----------


## Nice

pelene su mraaak, savršeno mekane, nježne  :Heart:  
kad ih možemo ukebati   :Grin:  ?

----------


## smedja

> Jel trebaju guza za isprobati testere?


i mi bi testirali ako ima potrebe    :Wink:

----------


## kahna

> roby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel trebaju guza za isprobati testere?  
> 
> 
> i mi bi testirali ako ima potrebe


ooo za čas mi napravimo listu   :Aparatic:

----------


## morena24

jesu te nove koje se prodaju s uloskom? 

a ja bih one stare koje su se prodavale bez uloska... dal se to moze jos nabavit?

----------


## roby

Gdje su sličke tih novih.....?

----------


## saska7

di je lista da se i mi napisemo...jedva cekam RODA bambuzle...

----------


## renata

ah dok ja vidim topic...  :Embarassed:  

evo proba jel se vidi slika:

----------


## renata

super, vidi se
to je bila "Njezna pusa" i od jucer je u prodaji

a ovo je "Bambus pusa" velicine 1, jos nije u prodaji jer jos uvijek testiramo velicine. zasad je bambus mako samo iznutra, ali ocekujemo bambus frotir za koji tjedan pa cemo uskoro imati pelene od 100% bambusa:

----------


## renata

a ovdje mozete vidjeti i druge slike i druge dezene  :Smile: : 
http://public.fotki.com/renjelusic/20081021novinjeznep/

----------


## kloklo

Rastop, raznjež i još svašta nešto me hvata kad ih vidim kak su krasne i zamišljam kak su pod rukom mekane   :Heart: 
Bravo, pelenaška ekipo!    :Love:

----------


## Lucas

ajme što su krasne....  :Zaljubljen:  
da citiram klo klo: rastop, raznjež  :D 
moji favoriti tirkizna srca   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## puntica

predivne su nove   :Kiss:  
majmuni su slatki ili slatke?!   :Razz:

----------


## irenas

Predivne su, meni hitno treba 15   :Grin:

----------


## renata

bas mi je drago da vam se svidjaju  :Smile:

----------


## emily

nove pelene, gacice i wet bagove mozete vidjeti i na portalu  :Smile:  

Rodina pusa - flanel

Njezna pusa

Zastitne gacice

Vrecice za pelene (wet bag)

----------


## kloklo

Wet bagovi su predivni i djeluju ludo praktično. Na sve ste mislile!   :Love:  
Jedva čekam iduću osobicu koja će me pitati kaj da mi kupi za Juru  :D

----------


## bauba

tek sada vidim  :Embarassed:  : sve izgleda fenomenalno!

velika velika čestitka!  :D

----------


## emily

Bambus pusa

Švedska pusa

----------


## trinity

jedva cekam novu radionicu u splitu....

----------

